# The Belling Dwelling - April 2016



## mockingbird (Apr 7, 2016)

The Belling Dwelling​
Hey strangers its been awhile!

Well I would post my first wales trip photos, but sadly I have seen so much taxidermy and so many spots I visited show up over this past month, I shall post my second wales trip which of course took place at 1am on the 29th of march. It was my birthday on the 28th an I came up with a stupid idea of going to wales on whatever is in the petrol tank, a list aslong as my arm of locations to check and explore, two cheap tents and with the good company of my partner an two close friends. We dealt with rain, sleet, snow a few inches thick amazing blizzards at the top of mountains and more of course all this for the love to explore!

It was more of a less see what Mockingbird can locate in 24 hours type of trip, I located this old dwelling next to a tonne of mountains, after what felt like 2 hours of walking, we soon came across it an completely drenched by snow, my camera even had ice forming, but my camera can handle this type of abuse so I wasn't worried.

Completely isolated from the world, we began walking closer, the sun peaking from the mountain top and I smiled, yes it was derelict and yes it was soon to have some visitors, some research paid off and with the 5th location in the bag being this one, I was rather blessed, considering you cant see much of this from map view, seems google maps dont have good coverage in this area also, so it was certainly a whim visit. We walked inside and began taking photos in complete silence, it made a change from the busy cars we heard earlier to the complete silence of the wind now coming in from the broken windows upstairs. Downstairs had lots to look at, so it was hard picking bits out I liked and wanted to share/cut down from the photos taken, upstairs was tiny two small bedrooms one filled with old mattresses and newspapers, the other room had a hole in the floor an empty, so back downstairs was the party it seemed.


Anyway folks hope all this wasn't long winded an you can see what I mean about the isolation part 

Enjoy it its something new 


























































Thanks everyone for looking  more coming soon!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 7, 2016)

That is a gem. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 7, 2016)

dauntless - UE said:


> That is a gem. Thanks for posting.



Thank you dude, I know houses are your thing, youd have loved this same as the others i visited! 
You should come next time dude, your welcome


----------



## HughieD (Apr 7, 2016)

Love these type of finds while exploring. Fantastic set. Had to look at the raio a few times before I could make it out.


----------



## smiler (Apr 7, 2016)

You weren't bothered by Secca then? Lovely report and pics MB, I don't envy your night sleeping out in the freezing temperature, Thanks


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 7, 2016)

What a lovely place, I imagine it would have been an amazing place to live when it was in use, so isolated, great photos to


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 7, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Love these type of finds while exploring. Fantastic set. Had to look at the raio a few times before I could make it out.



Best thing is once we found one, they all kept appearing, lucky for us payday was round the corner so we filled the tank up again.
The radio was lovly Cheers HughieD


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 7, 2016)

smiler said:


> You weren't bothered by Secca then? Lovely report and pics MB, I don't envy your night sleeping out in the freezing temperature, Thanks



What smiler you have no sense of adventure  Secca would of been the odd dead bird, so nothing to worry about


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 7, 2016)

Lone Wanderer said:


> What a lovely place, I imagine it would have been an amazing place to live when it was in use, so isolated, great photos to



It was really isolated, I cant even remember seeing people or cars for the next 50 odd mins of leaving! slightly worrying if anything happened, but your right would of been amazing to live up there!


----------



## Rubex (Apr 7, 2016)

Mockingbird what a fabulous place! That last shot with the snow falling is amazing  stunning photography as always!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 7, 2016)

First class write up and superb images.Such a wild place to live,it was well worth trek for this gem.


----------



## Highbury (Apr 7, 2016)

Really glad you are back posting on here mockingbird, I have been following your work off here and on here for few years, and I love how you capture places, especially houses! You seem to make them unique and beautiful, something you hardly see anymore...your photographs really have always amazed me, thank you for sharing yet another beautiful place. Always look forward to seeing what else you got next to share. Keep up the good work!


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 8, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Mockingbird what a fabulous place! That last shot with the snow falling is amazing  stunning photography as always!



Thank you so much Rubex! the snow really did make this wonderful just for the experience alone!


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 8, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> First class write up and superb images.Such a wild place to live,it was well worth trek for this gem.



Thank you so much Flyboy90, a wild an wonderful place, it certainly was cant see many others making it this far to be honest


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 8, 2016)

Highbury said:


> Really glad you are back posting on here mockingbird, I have been following your work off here and on here for few years, and I love how you capture places, especially houses! You seem to make them unique and beautiful, something you hardly see anymore...your photographs really have always amazed me, thank you for sharing yet another beautiful place. Always look forward to seeing what else you got next to share. Keep up the good work!



Probably one of the nicest comments ive had on here, glad to see you follow my work on and off here and glad you enjoy my photography, each house is unique and beautiful in its own way thats before most footsteps get in, glad they amaze you an thank you for your kind words


----------

